
Secret Trans-Pacific Partnership Agreement (TPP) - sdoering
http://wikileaks.org/tpp/#start
======
aroch
I'll wait for someone who doesn't want to blow their brains out after reading
the first few pages to do an analysis.

------
Gusfoo_2
It's not secret, it's confidential because it's not finalised. This is
perfectly normal for treaty negotiation.

~~~
mrspeaker
What's the difference between secret and confidential (honest question!)?

~~~
sp332
Confidential negotiations are good for the negotiators, because they can make
bluffs and propose compromises without the public breathing down their necks,
or second guessing every move. As long as the final text is public before it's
put to Congress, I'm fine with that in general.

My problem with the TPP is that it pretends to be a trade agreement but is
really targeted at expanding intellectual property laws. The nature of what's
being negotiated is being hidden behind the excuse of confidentiality.

~~~
Zigurd
You are being too generous. "The public breathing down their necks" doesn't
happen when the treaty is over palm oil or sisal, even if there is some
economic impact on the public.

~~~
lukeschlather
I think you underestimate how worked up people can get over palm oil.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV1t-MvnCrA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV1t-MvnCrA)

(And never mind the specifics, if palm oil or sisal is your livelihood, you're
absolutely going to be breathing down the politicians' necks...)

------
k3n
FYI, identical posting here with more comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6725213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6725213)

~~~
sdoering
As submitter, I would beg everybody to follow the link and comment on the
successful younger submission, as there is much more discussion going on. Just
do not want to delete this submission, as comments here would get lost.

Thanks a lot in advance and greetings from Germany.

